# Upshur Twin



## crankshafter (Nov 22, 2008)

Hello all. 
Have just been lurking
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 on the forum for a while so its time to post some pix. of my new project, the Pusher Twin. Have managed to make the crank, rods,partly the crankcase, cylinders and the cooling fins for the cyl..Here are some pix.. sorry for the blurry images but I have not got me a descent camera yet. Maybee Santa brings me one :big:


----------



## Brass_Machine (Nov 22, 2008)

CS,

Nice start you got going there. I hear the crankshaft can be the most difficult... I haven't done one that style... yet.

Very good. Keep the build thread going.

Eric


----------



## Metal Mickey (Nov 22, 2008)

Welcome and nice to see you. Is this the same engine that was published in Model Engine Builder magazine? Look forward to seeing your progress


----------



## raym 11 (Nov 22, 2008)

Mickey;
 This is my semi-final version of the Upshure twin published in MEB mag. Sorry abt interrupting the thread. I probably should have put it elswhere. :-[

















 One piece cam.


----------



## Maryak (Nov 22, 2008)

Crankshafter and ElGringo,

Beautiful work by both of you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Best Regards
Bob


----------



## dsquire (Nov 22, 2008)

Crankshafter :bow:

Definitely looking good. Looks like you have the hard parts made. I'm sure it will be a fine running engine when it is finished. I'll be watching for it.

Cheers

Don


----------



## crankshafter (Nov 22, 2008)

Elgringo
Nice engine nice work. Now I see that I have to get my a!%¤.. s moved and get that camera so I can make some real pix ;D.BTW how did you make the camshaft.

Brass_Machine.
The crankshaft is not that hard to make just turning/ milling but take it easy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I glued some small blocks betwin the webs before turning the mainshaft ends.

Maryak
Thanks for kind words, and I return them to for your posting on your diesel-project :bow: 
Regards CS


----------



## deere_x475guy (Nov 22, 2008)

Awesome work, looking forward to seeing more! :bow:


----------



## raym 11 (Nov 23, 2008)

Nice engine nice work. Now I see that I have to get my a!%¤.. s moved and get that camera so I can make some real pix ;D.BTW how did you make the camshaft.

Crankshafter;
the cam was made on my mill. the stock is held in the rotary table so that the cam blank is in a horizontal position with tail stock support. It is then machined as described by Brian Fairey for his VAL {MEB mag. issue #16 page 10}. Difference is I made it in one piece for the twin as I probably will for the val.

Camera needs macro/manual focus setting--white balance setting--tripod --- shutter time delay-- +/- exposure settings................
I'm using a Panasonic fz8. It has a 12x optical zoom on a Lieca 2.8 lens. Online cost less than $200 which was cheaper than the old cannon that I used for the photos you see. I wish Mike Rehmus would publish his great ideas regarding this kind of photography in a future MEB issue.

regards,
Ray M


----------

